# Joint and shoulder pain



## ron1204 (Sep 23, 2016)

So ive always had some sort of discomfort in my joints. Mainly my wrist, elbows and right shoulder. Its gotten worse throughout the years as ive gotten stronger. The pain is mostly when i bench press. I have to take the bar out of the rack slow, move it in place above my chest slow, and when i go down for my first rep, thats when the pain is the worst. I have to take like 4 to 5 seconds just to go down on the first rep which wastes a lot of energy. I feel if i didnt have to take so long i could do another few reps. By the way this is when i do 275-315 lbs. Right now im not going heavier than that. There are days that it hurts a little less and i could do 275 x 10 and some days when its worse i could only squeeze out 4 or 5 reps. If it matters, i dislocated my shoulder once. I was in a public place and didnt want to make a scene so i moved it enough until it fell back into place. Very painful. Was swollen for at least a week. Couldnt do much with it for at least a month. Never got an MRI done after that or saw a DR. Every once in a while if i abruptly pull something very heavy i will feel like its close to popping out again and it will get swollen for a few hours but no other problems. 
Other info on this: I was about 140 lbs when i started working out (195 now). I feel like my body structure just has smaller than average wrists and weaker joints. 
I use wrist wraps when benching. 
Other times my wrists hurt is when im doing biceps or triceps. heavy curls or extensions. My right shoulder does hurt when i do heavier skull crushers. 
So i guess my question is does anyone have any tips or advice on what i could do to help alleviate this pain. Maybe by using those elbow wraps.. 
I heard a low dose of deca helps with joints. Is it true, if so how much. Open to pretty much anything as long as it helps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2016)

Do you squat?


----------



## IHI (Sep 23, 2016)

I've got horrible shoulders, both knees are shot from hard labor growing up in construction.  Decided a month or so ago to try low dose deca, 100ml/wk just to see if it'd help aliveate some pain. Heard colleges and pros run 100-200mg/wk in their athletes when they have issues, so figured low dose would be good starting point.

I do believe now, that 5weeks in its helped. I've always shy'd away from leg work because the next day I'm hobbling like a 90yr old man and eating vicatin every few hours for the next 2 days until pain eases up. Lately I've been  able to really bear down and get good, honest leg day workouts without crippling pain, other than DOMS, so yeah, I believe the hype now.

It still pains me, it didn't make it go away, but it's really cut down on how badly my joints flared up so I can muscle thru and do work. Had a killer leg day with 200 squats in various form yesterday morning. Knees are good, legs just sore as phuck lol


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do you squat?



Yea I do. No pain there.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 23, 2016)

IHI said:


> I've got horrible shoulders, both knees are shot from hard labor growing up in construction.  Decided a month or so ago to try low dose deca, 100ml/wk just to see if it'd help aliveate some pain. Heard colleges and pros run 100-200mg/wk in their athletes when they have issues, so figured low dose would be good starting point.
> 
> I do believe now, that 5weeks in its helped. I've always shy'd away from leg work because the next day I'm hobbling like a 90yr old man and eating vicatin every few hours for the next 2 days until pain eases up. Lately I've been  able to really bear down and get good, honest leg day workouts without crippling pain, other than DOMS, so yeah, I believe the hype now.
> 
> It still pains me, it didn't make it go away, but it's really cut down on how badly my joints flared up so I can muscle thru and do work. Had a killer leg day with 200 squats in various form yesterday morning. Knees are good, legs just sore as phuck lol



Yea I've heard a few different ppl using deca. Might have to give it a shot . The thing is I'm doing tren now 400 mg . I wonder if to just add in deca and leave the tren normal or to lower it a bit


----------



## kidchromosome (Sep 24, 2016)

it such a shitty feeling cause working out is a good stress reliever and you can't really workout because wrist pain impacts every part of ur routine. u use it for everyhing, and now ur ****ed cause of some bullshit going on with ur wrist.  my wrist pain went away on ist own luckily when i used to have it. now it's just my fcking knees, everytime i go down into a squat.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2016)

Deca works amazing on the joints..Its a game changer


----------



## automatondan (Sep 24, 2016)

Get yourself a manpon. Suck it up buttercup!   I think most every single one of us here has joints that hurt... But theres a lot of old-timers here.....


----------



## IHI (Sep 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Deca works amazing on the joints..



Just be careful, seems deca soaked zig zag's like to flare up in your face and burn off eyebrows  I switched over to deca on blunts only, like ya said, game changer


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Yea I do. No pain there.



Doesn't mean it's not the actual cause of it.  Squatting with an Olympic barbell can wreck shoulders.  Try using an ssb if you have one. Or front squat for a while instead


----------



## IHI (Sep 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Doesn't mean it's not the actual cause of it.  Squatting with an Olympic barbell can wreck shoulders.  Try using an ssb if you have one. Or front squat for a while instead



I can't even grab the bar normally, shoulders give me the big middle finger when I try it. So I have to grab the collars on the bar with arms stretched way out. In my rack it has the possibility of pinching if I don't pay attention setting bar back down since my forearms are right there, but it's the only way I can do it.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

IHI said:


> I can't even grab the bar normally, shoulders give me the big middle finger when I try it. So I have to grab the collars on the bar with arms stretched way out. In my rack it has the possibility of pinching if I don't pay attention setting bar back down since my forearms are right there, but it's the only way I can do it.



That's how I squat too. Shoulders don't like me grab just wider then them. I grab the bar collars most of the time. Sometimes even rest my hands against the plates.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 24, 2016)

Bunch of SHWs in here


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Bunch of SHWs in here



308 lbs. 16% bf


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 24, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> 308 lbs. 16% bf



Oh hi Eric lillibridge


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Deca works amazing on the joints..Its a game changer



yea def. trying some soon


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 24, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Get yourself a manpon. Suck it up buttercup!   I think most every single one of us here has joints that hurt... But theres a lot of old-timers here.....



oh man i do suck it up. it doesn't stop me from going hard. would be nice to find a solution is all.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Oh hi Eric lillibridge



Fooled you guys this whole time! Ha!


----------



## habajaba (Sep 25, 2016)

Tried Androcrine? Not specifically marketed for it, but a bunch of guys have had it help joint pain over on another forum, so I gave if a shot. Cleared up a nagging wrist issue of mine within a week. Might be worth a shot...


----------



## pastepotpete (Nov 21, 2016)

maybe you should do pushups and go all the way down and half way up that really helped my shoulders


----------

